# Porsche Design watches? thoughts?



## Gofishus (Dec 31, 2017)

Any thoughts on porsche design watches? A lot of are (expectedly) very sportly looking but some of them like this one are more subtle looking. Anyone have experience with them?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

If you like the look, go for it. They are made by Eterna.


----------



## jimf (Dec 13, 2009)

and some slightly older ones were made by IWC. High quality watches by both manufacturers and interesting designs.


----------



## player67 (Mar 19, 2017)

They’re not bad and most important if you like it get it. I think for the money better pieces could be had


----------



## player67 (Mar 19, 2017)

Such as seiko or even Hamilton or a second hand Tag


----------



## PJ S (Apr 29, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> If you like the look, go for it. They are made by Eterna.


Eterna were owned by PD until almost 7 years ago, when they sold them to the same Chinese owners of Corum, Dreyfuss, etc - China Haidian Holdings.
Porsche Design built their own small manufacturing facility in Switzerland, and the first models came out in July '15.

https://www.salonqp.com/interviews/interview-porsche-design-surprise-us/


----------



## tonester99 (Jan 15, 2016)

I think the Porsche Design watches are so overpriced just because they slapped the word Porsche on them. While some of them may look nice, I feel for the same amount of money, you can get a much better timepiece.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2018)

tonester99 said:


> I think the Porsche Design watches are so overpriced just because they slapped the word Porsche on them. While some of them may look nice, I feel for the same amount of money, you can get a much better timepiece.


Agreed. A lot better value, look, and quality out there... for a lot less. 
Not pretty at all I say also.


----------



## Typos (Feb 23, 2012)

I like the design and heritage of the older Porsche Design watches, the new designs can be funky and overpriced, BUT I think the watch you show in particular looks very tasteful and unique, I would not regret getting one if the cost is acceptable to you.


----------



## Watchology101 (Feb 26, 2016)

My friend had some Porsche design stuff (watch included) and the quality wasn't great. The money can be better spent elsewhere.


----------



## dheinz14 (Jun 9, 2014)

Sleek looking just like their cars but not for me. If you like it go for it though.


----------



## Dave0944 (Dec 5, 2011)

I've had one, gotit for a decent price. Quality right on par with Eterna, Glycine, Etc. only down side for me is the non standard lugs. Very, very , difficult to change straps or even to replace the OEM band. Ended up giving it as a gift for that very reason. Design is subjective to everyone so I don't judge that.


----------



## jfslater98 (Jul 16, 2012)

Love the super clean look, I'm a simple person I guess, lol. Wish I could afford the 4 wheeled products.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Really bad. Porsche design sunglasses too. It is seriously hard for me to tell the difference between Porsche design and Invicta design. It's almost as if they were rebranded.


----------



## MikeHamster (Jun 29, 2016)

The watches not made by IWC are meh and even some IWC stuff is meh. The sunglasses aren’t for everybody.

Their best product was the Grundig TV wedge.


----------



## dasoler (May 1, 2018)

I bought a p'6780 second had in like new conditions and I have to say the quality is just amazing. I believe this particular model is even overengineered from the hinges to diver extension, to flip up case. I love the watch it is extremely unique and so far is one of my favorites.


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

I like mine


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

They do seem overpriced.


----------



## dasoler (May 1, 2018)




----------



## rolexbrand (Sep 23, 2018)

Personally i find this watch amazing, go for it


----------



## alitaher2009 (Apr 11, 2016)

very sleek looking.
looks very crafty


----------



## mygiftstop (Jan 14, 2019)

My experience with Porsche Design has been favorable from their watches to their pens. I saw an IWC Porsche Design and it looks similar to the model you have highlighted. They definitely have a look that is all their own.


----------



## paulhotte (May 4, 2018)

Not like it isn't nice but I will rather get something better for that price...
But if you love it, then why not?


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

dasoler said:


> View attachment 13575269
> View attachment 13575273
> View attachment 13575275


I believe this is the same as the Eterna one, which I tried on recently. Generally speaking they're quite well made. My only gripe is that at the price range there are so many other equally decent brands out there.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Porsche Design watches? thoughts?..SHOULDN'T be in Designer Watches !!*


----------



## carlosimery (May 13, 2019)

Gofishus said:


> Any thoughts on porsche design watches? A lot of are (expectedly) very sportly looking but some of them like this one are more subtle looking. Anyone have experience with them?
> 
> View attachment 12793445


Check out the Porsche Omega Limited Edition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j1n (Feb 28, 2011)

they are visually appealing. not sure about quality as ive never owned one.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

I like the look of them too. 30 years ago or so, when IWC was making them, I believe a Porsche Design chronograph was the 1st watch to use a titanium case. If so, that's a pretty good provenance.

heb


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

I love mine....Dashboard Titanium. The rotor looks like the Design wheels on my first Cayenne.

Also looks good on leather strap....


----------



## Konliner (Oct 8, 2016)

Porsche Design has its own distinctive design theme. Personally I think they look very sleek and contemporary with colors that tend to look gloomy.


----------

